# Miscellaneous



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

Not sure exactly where this fits, so I'll put it here. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2018)

Nailed it! That's some shallow DOF!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 15, 2018)

Is it stacked focus? The focus drops off very sharply in front and behind.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2018)

Samantha playing with some of my Canon glass.



CCA Photo Tour 6610 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Nailed it! That's some shallow DOF!




Thanks!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2018)

"Show me your tattoo"



P-51 Mustang Tattoo by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Nevada County AirFest 2015 Laura 0508 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Natalie trying to cool off © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

@ dpc and Keith

Very nice pictures, guys!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2018)

Click said:


> @ dpc and Keith
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys!



Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> Is it stacked focus? The focus drops off very sharply in front and behind.



No. Not focus stacked. 7DMII + 70-300mmL (ISO 1600, 300mm, f/10, 1/200)


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

Click said:


> @ dpc and Keith
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys!




Thanks, Click! Yes, nice pictures, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

Lamp post, not to overstate the obvious...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 16, 2018)

Soooo, I packed but I can't lift it.  (airshow pack)



Camera Pack by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2018)

You will need a caddie. ;D


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Soooo, I packed but I can't lift it.  (airshow pack)
> 
> 
> 
> Camera Pack by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



It makes my back ache just looking at the picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Winter won't let us alone. We had another dump of snow last night. It's pretty much melted away but I'd like to see the full expanse of our lawn and some warmer weather.

1. Bluejay feather on our lawn this morning.
2. Stepping stone peeping out of a pile of the white stuff.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 18, 2018)

Ah, spring is here...



My winter in the Sierras by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Spring is indeed here, Keith, if you believe the calendar. It's beginning to look more springlike today.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Beacon Hill Park in Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, after a February snow fall. The cherry tree with its pink blossoms in the middle of the picture looks rather downcast.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2018)

Spring must be here at last! My little garden faerie has emerged from hibernation in the snow. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2018)

My stepping stones yesterday, having emerged from the snow.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2018)

Antique tractor: hotel prop...


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2018)

Ganesha et miscellanea...


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2018)

By entrance to local church...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 28, 2018)

Looking out the window on a cold winter day.
M5, EF-M 11-22mm



Bella watching birds 0509 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 28, 2018)

My wife's loom and a completed basket. It's like an arts & crafts center at our home.
M5, EF-M15-45mm 



Canon M5 test photo © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 28, 2018)

The scooter bar



Cannon Ball Run 2014 4755 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Looking out the window on a cold winter day.
> M5, EF-M 11-22mm
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this cat picture. Love the colours and composition. The scooter bar is a novel innovation. I could use one somne days.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

Garden ornament... 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2018)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Looking out the window on a cold winter day.
> ...



Thank you dpc


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2018)

Our scissor lift at the California Capital Airshow- not for the faint of heart!



CCA 2016 scissor lift 1263 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

You wouldn't catch me up there, Keith! :-[


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 8, 2018)

dpc said:


>



Love the lighting and processing effect.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 8, 2018)

One of the old stores in the gold mining town of Columbia, CA.
Shot through the window with the M5, 15-45mm STM



Columbia interior 0386 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 8, 2018)

Dramatic skies at the ghost town of Bodie, CA.
M5, 11-22mm STM



Bodie storm and tilted crappers 0814 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

Spike in split rail fence...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

Fog rolling into the central valley after sunset



Sunset and rolling fog © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Fog rolling into the central valley after sunset



Lovely. Beautiful colours. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Fog rolling into the central valley after sunset
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

Beautiful colours, Keith!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beautiful colours, Keith!



Thanks dpc


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2018)

Valley of the Rosebud River, southern Alberta, two days ago.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 24, 2018)

I jumped!
Holy cow, that's fantastic!
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Fog rolling into the central valley after sunset
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset and rolling fog © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd go, even though I have acrophobia.
For a great shot.
-r

PS., I recently went to the 16th floor of a hotel, and there was a swimming pool on the ground. I couldn't go near the verandah to look down. Solution: pointed the camera down and took a shot. The image still gave me jelly knees :-[.
-r




KeithBreazeal said:


> Our scissor lift at the California Capital Airshow- not for the faint of heart!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 24, 2018)

Like photo 2!
-r



dpc said:


> Valley of the Rosebud River, southern Alberta, two days ago.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Like photo 2!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2018)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2018)

Natural short grass prairie in southern Saskatchewan: (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2018)

A truck, a canola field and an inland grain terminal yesterday morning: Fujifilm X-T10 + 56mm APD lens...


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2018)

Autumn must be just over the horizon. September 3rd, 2018.


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2018)

September 3rd, 2018, at local reservoir


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. Fall is coming too soon!!


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2018)

Indeed it is! I enjoy all the seasons but I'd be lying if I didn't say my favourites are late spring and summer.


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2018)

Sailboats in heavy smoke from wildfires: Off coast of Victoria, Vancouver Island BC, August 2018


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

Very nice picture. It's amazing to see all this smoke.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 5, 2018)

dpc said:


> September 3rd, 2018, at local reservoir



Nice series dpc! I love the colours - early autumn can be such a beautiful season 
It's the kind of residential area I certainly wouldn't mind living in 
Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2018)

A little used canoe...


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

Leaf on stump: September 28th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

Creek in Dinosaur Provincial Park, Alberta


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

That's a very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

From the local reservoir walking trail, September 29th, 2018: the first picture is the colour version of a previous posting


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

South-western Alberta badlands (Dinosaur Provincial Park)


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Bison rubbing stone: It's just a large rock, but it represents a time when thousands upon thousands of the huge beasts roamed the plains where I live.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Railway trestle, Lethbridge AB


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2018)

Autumn leaf: 5DMII + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2018)

Lovely shot., dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2018)

I decided to dust off my old 'nifty fifty' and give it another whirl on my 5DMII. The 5DMII is still a fine camera despite its age.


----------



## Durf (Oct 11, 2018)

When I took this image it reminded of me of when I used to be married for some reason......


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2018)

Avian spoor and fallen leaves (Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens)


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2018)

Durf and dpc,

Very nice pictures, Guys.


----------



## karishmab (Oct 13, 2018)

dpc said:


> I decided to dust off my old 'nifty fifty' and give it another whirl on my 5DMII. The 5DMII is still a fine camera despite its age.
> View attachment 180930
> View attachment 180931


Good set. The images are so perfectly captured.


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2018)

Various scenes from local reservoir and walking trail yesterday afternoon. All were take with a Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens.


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2018)

And yet again...


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.

Keep posting.


----------



## karishmab (Oct 16, 2018)

dpc said:


> And yet again...
> View attachment 180951


Beautiful shot. I loved it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2018)

Man playing with his dogs at a beach in Victoria BC this past February. 

Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens (I posted this previously, I think, but went back to the RAW file and reprocessed it with Capture One for Fuji just to try out the software. I like it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

Corral, south-western Saskatchewan, in spring (5DMII + EF 24-105 L

kit lens)


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

Fallen leaves with morning dew (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

Pink sail on the Salish Sea (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2018)

Stump along walking trail (Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens)


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)

Red berries...


----------



## Durf (Oct 19, 2018)

My old Pentax....(on my stove in the kitchen)


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice picture, Durf.


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> Pink sail on the Salish Sea (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)
> View attachment 181059


nice colors!


Durf said:


> My old Pentax....(on my stove in the kitchen)
> 
> View attachment 181080


my wife has this exact same camera and she still uses it at times.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)

Pavilion in Beaconhill Park, Victoria BC, February 2018, during a slight fall of snow.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)

Autumn colours along the banks of the Oldman River, Lethbridge AB, several seasons ago. (7D + EF 70-300mm L)


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)

1. Autumn shot from Waterton Lakes National Park AB a few years ago.
2. From the banks of the Oldman River in Lethbridge AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2018)

Walking trail beside the Oldman River in Lethbridge AB.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like: Autumn shot from Waterton Lakes National Park AB.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2018)

Rural scenes, October 25th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2018)

Rural scenes 2, October 25th, 2018


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2018)

Very nice series. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

October 31st, 2018, early morning: 5DMII + EF 24-105 L (framing could be better on the last picture, but...)


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2018)

October 31st, 2018, early morning


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2018)

Very nice pictures. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2018)

Grain trucks at local terminal early this morning. Not the best shot since I was shooting handheld in low light, but I still like it.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2018)

Foxtails


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2018)

Similar to yesterday's posting but I went out a bit later (8:00 A.M.) to help with the lighting. I also changed cameras from a Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens to a 5DMII + EF 24-105mm L lens.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2018)

Inner harbour, Victoria BC last winter (Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm lens): trying out Affinity Photo


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2018)

Bow River Falls, Banff AB, March 2018: I was fascinated by the patterning in the ice over the partially open water of the falls. I'm also trying out Affinity Photo. I'm still at the bottom of the learning curve but making advances. I touched it up in ON1 Photo RAW 2018. The picture is heavily cropped, so the quality could be better.

5DMII + EF 70-300mm lens


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2018)

Friday, November 9th, 2018: I believe this to be

a feather from a great horned owl. A couple of them tend to hang around our backyard since we have a large spruce they like to roost in on occasion. We find lots of owl pellets at the base of the tree both summer and winter and the seasons in-between.


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2018)

Conifer twig in snow, November 10th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2018)

Freighter in wintry harbour: Victoria BC, February, 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2018)

Stone bridge in winter


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2018)

Stone octopus carved on rocky shore at Clover Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2018)

Salish Sea


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2018)

November 12th, 2018: Examining the Tracks


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2018)

November 12th, 2018: Leaves in Snow (the top leaf garlanded with sparrow tracks)


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2018)

Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the first one...I like train/rail pictures.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2018)

David Brown


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2018)

Verge of Elk Lake, Saanich BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2018)

Pine-sided coulee


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2018)

Two views of Cattle Point, Victoria BC

1. 7DMII + EF 70-300 L
2. Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2018)

Harbour marker off Ogden Point, Victoria BC, February 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2018)

Commercial fishing boat


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2018)

Pilot boat approaching freighter


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2018)

Door from old pick-up truck


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2018)

Spill Response


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2018)

I really like this picture. Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2018)

Shell with blue feather


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2018)

Scenes from Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, February 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2018)

I like the effects of the sun on the lens.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2018)

Free standing wall built from stones taken from the surrounding fields. The wall has no functionality. A local farmer decided to build it as a curiosity many years ago.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2018)

dpc said:


> I like the effects of the sun on the lens.
> View attachment 182087
> View attachment 182088


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2018)

Mid-morning, December 18th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2018)

December 20th, 2018: early morning down by the tracks


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one. Beautiful light.


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Crossing paths...


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)

Old Oshkosh snow blower at the local museum


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)

Case farm tractor from an aeon ago: at the local museum


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2018)

Season's greetings and happy holidays to all!


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 24, 2018)

And not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse....


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Don.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2018)

Wine country, Okanagan Valley, southern British Columbia


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2018)

I really like the second picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2019)

Yesterday morning


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Tangled line


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Grabbing some crisp Pacific air...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

KIte surfing off Clover Point, Victoria, BC, this past February


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Desiccated eaf (Not to flog the obvious)


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

Textures from red cedar driftwood washed up on a beach in Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

Kite flying at Clover Point, Victoria BC (Fuji X-T10)


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2019)

Lock on iron fence


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2019)




----------



## dpc (May 27, 2019)

Old brick wall


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2019)

Cedar driftwood


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2019)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2019)

At the local museum...


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2019)

Duck pond in Beaconhill Park, Victoria BC, this past February
Boardwalk, Esquimault BC


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2019)

Rock and grass textures


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 19, 2019)

This is a shot of an art installation during the 'Dark Mofo' winter festival in Tasmania.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2019)

Cool shot.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 7, 2019)

Sitting around waiting for a weak Aurora to show its face last night I managed to cature this image of a late night flight coming in to land at Hobart Airport


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Pacific island shore in heavy fog


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 5, 2019)

Bokeh, nature's way.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Floating homes, Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2019)

Quail's Gate Vineyard, West Kelowna, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2019)

Pacific coastal waters in heavy fog (5DMII + EF 70-300 L)


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2019)

Beautiful series. I especially like the Vineyard with the mountains in the background.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2019)

Random shots from a Pacific beach


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2019)

Island life


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice! Thanks for posting, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2019)

Garden pixie


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2019)

Vignettes from Rathtrevor Beach, Parksville, Vancouver Island, BC. The reddish tree is an arbutus.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2019)

Mission Hill winery, West Kelowna, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2019)

Colour rendition of a black and white posting


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2019)

Lounging on the beach


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2019)

Man and dog, yesterday morning


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2020)

Englishman River on Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2020)

Very nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2020)

Free-standing stone wall this morning


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2020)

Early this morning. It was -29 C with the windchill, so I wasn't out wandering as long as I'd have liked.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> Not sure exactly where this fits, so I'll put it here. 8)



I can taste the tetanus from here


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)

Dog's chew stick


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanMa (Jan 13, 2020)

Very good series, those with the train are magical.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2020)

John Lennon's Rolls Royce


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 5, 2020)

Errant balaclava yesterday morning

Canon 5DMll + EF 40mm f/2.8 STM (I really like the 5DMII despite its age - the only thing I'd want improved is the autofocus)


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 7, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 25, 2020)

5:44 A.M. May 25th


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't really do much in the way of 'weather photography' but while sitting at home the other day I happened to notice a bit of a darkening in the sky. I stuck my head out the door and saw this heading my way. Had to grab a quick shot. No time to set up properly so just grabbed a couple of handheld shots a nd stitched as a pano in LR


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2020)

WOW! Nice shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2020)

Photographer in park


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2020)

The top of Mount Douglas, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2020)

Verge of canola field


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2020)

Kite surfing off Vancouver Island this past February


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2020)

Top of Mount Douglas, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2020)

Off Gonzales Beach, Victoria BC, this past February


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Thank s for sharing. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2020)

Johnson Lake, Banff National Park AB


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2020)

Beautiful landscape. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> Johnson Lake, Banff National Park AB
> View attachment 191969


Nice shot, dpc. wouldn't mind being right there at the moment!


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2020)

Small stream in temperate rain forest, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2020)

From this morning's walk


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2020)

Forest rivulet


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice shot. Lovely colours.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2020)

Overlooking gorge, Sooke River, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice picture.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 21, 2020)

A winter wonderland in the Tasmanian Highlands today. Driving snow, fog and frost covered trees created quite the surreal landscape


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2020)

Reflection in local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2020)

Reflections from yesterday


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2020)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2020)

Steps leading down to the Athabasca River, western Alberta


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2020)

Ramp at Clover Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2020)

Country path


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2020)

Autumn's peeking around the corner; not ready for it yet


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2020)

Bee on rudbeckia


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2020)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2020)

February 8th, 2020, Inner Harbour, Victoria, Vancouver Island

Similar to a previous posting but I think this works better.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2020)

I love that place. Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2020)

Mexican for lunch, anyone?

Inner Harbour, Victoria, Vancouver Island, February 2020


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2020)

Canadian Coast Guard helicopter coming in for a landing, Victoria, Vancouver Island: similar to a previous posting, but not quite the same: February 2020


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2020)

Reflections


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2020)

Autumn's just around the corner


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2020)

Autumn colours yesterday


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2020)

Lovely colours. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2020)

Pond scum: I like the colours


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2020)

Autumn colours yesterday - a bit early


----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2020)

dpc said:


> Autumn colours yesterday - a bit early



I agree.... But beautiful colours. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 14, 2020)

We got measurable/notable snow here last Tuesday, and that usually doesn't happen until around Halloween.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

Overlooking local reservoir


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice picture.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

Orange and green, my favourite colours


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2020)

Lovely couleurs.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2020)

Fungus growing on tree trunk, Vancouver Island


----------



## jprusa (Oct 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> Fungus growing on tree trunk, Vancouver Island
> View attachment 193186
> View attachment 193187


They look like Turkey tails.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2020)

A paddling of mallards foraging under water


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2020)

Bottoms up chaps! 


dpc said:


> A paddling of mallards foraging under water


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)

Decided to take a picture with my iPhone.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2020)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2020)

Interior of stump


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2020)

Dilapidated snow fence along railway track


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2020)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2020)

Box elder


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2020)

dpc said:


> Box elder



I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2020)

FIrst solid ice of the season, October 26th, 2020


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2020)

Autumn aspen copse


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## jprusa (Nov 2, 2020)

Nice Pictures dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2020)

Broken ice on shoreline


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2020)

Railway scenes, November 3rd, 2020


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)

Path


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2020)

Another nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2020)

Playing on margin of mountain lake, March 19th, 2016


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2020)

Antique Chinese Checkers game


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2020)

Holiday swag

R + EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2020)

Very nice, dpc.


----------



## jabird56 (Dec 24, 2020)

Where's the Train?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi Jabird. 
Forget the train, what happened to the conductor, somebody knocked his hat off!

Cheers, Graham. 



jabird56 said:


> Where's the Train?


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2021)

Prairie sunrise, October 2020

Fujifilm X-T4


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2021)

January 15th, 2021: Urban sunrise. The only excuse for this picture is the colour in the morning sky.


----------



## jabird56 (Mar 4, 2021)

This is what you now see; at night, at the main entrance to Epcot Center at Disney World. This is showing the new Pylon fountain in front of Spaceship Earth.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

Cool picture, jabird56.


----------



## dpc (Mar 12, 2021)

South-western Alberta ranchland, October 6th, 2013


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2021)

Beautiful shot, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Aug 30, 2021)

On lunch, I've been walking by some cattails, and felt a slow shutterspeed, Impressionistic image might work. here are a couple of the results.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

Cool pictures. Very artistic.


----------



## becceric (Aug 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Cool pictures. Very artistic.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2021)

Local reservoir, September 16th, 2021

R + adapter + EF 24-105mm


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2021)

Freighter, Salish Sea, August 2021

R + adapter + EF 70-300mm L


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2021)

Reflection

R + adapter + EF 50mm f/1.4


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2021)

Local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2021)

Lovely shots, dpc. Fall colours already?


----------



## becceric (Sep 19, 2021)

It was a nice morning today


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, dpc. Fall colours already?


Yes, I'm afraid so. It is perhaps a bit early because of the drought out here although we did get a couple of decent dumps of rain where we live.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2021)

Shots from the ferry ride between Vancouver and Vancouver Island.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2021)

Coastal shot off western Vancouver Island with smoke from the many forest fires.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice series, dpc,


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2021)

becceric said:


> It was a nice morning today




Lovely shot. Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Sep 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click! I had an enjoyable morning with nice lighting at three scenic settings within 5 miles.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2021)

Young lovers...

R + adapter + EF 100mm f/2.8 L macro


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2021)

Local reservoir...I liked the golden leaves on the water...

R + adapter + EF 40mm f/2.8 L


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2021)

Tree hugging tree...

R + adapter + EF 40mm f/2.8


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2021)

Lovely autumn colours.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2021)

Quaking aspen grove...


----------



## EricN (Oct 5, 2021)

dpc said:


> Quaking aspen grove...
> View attachment 200601
> View attachment 200602
> View attachment 200603


The 3rd one is very nice!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2021)

Railway ballast regulator


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2021)

I really like this kind of machinery. Thanks for sharing, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2021)

Off the coast of Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2021)

Zodiac ploughing the waters off the coast of the Olympic Peninsula, Washington State. There was heavy smoke from this summer's forest fires.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2021)

Sunrise, October 10th, 2021


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2021)

I really like your shots, keep posting, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Oct 15, 2021)

While mowing, I found a pair of fascinating nestled leaves. I had to share the flowing lines. The last one reminds me of a ship. The first reminds me of chocolate soft serve.


----------



## becceric (Oct 15, 2021)

Plus one more.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2021)

Water course in heavy ice fog - October 13th, 2021 (R + EF 24-105 f/4L)


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2021)

becceric said:


> While mowing, I found a pair of fascinating nestled leaves. I had to share the flowing lines. The last one reminds me of a ship. The first reminds me of chocolate soft serve.




Lovely series. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2021)

dpc said:


> Water course in heavy ice fog - October 13th, 2021 (R + EF 24-105 f/4L)



Nice! Well done, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Oct 16, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely series. Nicely done.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2021)

October 13th, 2021, in heavy ice fog...


----------



## EricN (Oct 17, 2021)

dpc said:


> October 13th, 2021, in heavy ice fog...
> View attachment 200816
> View attachment 200817


These are so nice! Do you often see weather like this?


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2021)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I really like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2021)

EricN said:


> These are so nice! Do you often see weather like this?


It's not uncommon here, especially in late fall and winter.


----------



## EricN (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't know if there's a better place for this...


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2021)

Mixed grove of box elders and quaking aspen in heavy ice fog last week, a harbinger of things to come, I'm afraid, although these conditions are conducive to photography opportunities. 

R + EF 24-105mm f/4L


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2021)

Autumn leaves...


----------



## jprusa (Oct 20, 2021)

dpc said:


> October 13th, 2021, in heavy ice fog...
> View attachment 200816
> View attachment 200817


Just Beautiful !


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2021)

Row of saplings in the early morning sun.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2021)

Grove of box elders (aka Manitoba maples) in ice fog


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2021)

I really like the last one. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Oct 24, 2021)

A quick roadside grab shot with a little color tweaking in post.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2021)

Kiwanis Park on the northern bank of the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon SK CA.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2021)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 6, 2021)

Disney World Epcot Fireworks

EOS 90D

Top Photo:
M 1/100 f/4.0 ISO 100
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM at 16mm Handheld
Processed with DxO Photolab 5 Elite

Botton Photo:
M 1/200 f/3.2 ISO 200
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM at 16mm Handheld
Processed with DxO Photolab 5 Elite


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2021)

Cool shot, jabird56.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2021)

Vignettes of frozen reservoir, November 5th, 2021


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2021)

Vignette from visit to a petting zoo...


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2021)

No excuse for this as far as content is concerned. I just liked the look of the power poles for some reason.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2021)

Sunrise, November 9th, 2021...


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2021)

Back alley...


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2021)

Taken in morning fog, November 15th, 2021...

R + EF 24-105mm f/4L


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2021)

End of the line with both a track bumper and wheel stop (foggy morn)...


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2021)

I really like your train/railroad pictures.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Durf (Nov 30, 2021)

I just recently picked up the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Dreamer (EF-M Mount) to shoot on my M6ii and I must say, it's a really nice and sharp lens....plus it's really fun to use!


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## dpc (Mar 11, 2022)

Whale watching... The Baleen Queen out of Sooke, Vancouver Island, British Columbia... a somewhat pretentious name for such a small craft...the yellow cast is the result of smoke from forest fires... Canon R


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## jabird56 (Mar 16, 2022)

Here is a mosaic (using 5 separate photos) of the Milennium Falcon, at Disney World Hollywood Studios from a few days ago.

90D Manual 1/200 f10.0 ISO200
Canon EF16-35mm F/2.8L II USM at 16mm
Image Processing with DxO PhotoLab 5 Elite and used Adobe Photoshop Elements 2022 for the mosaic work.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2022)

Nicely done, jabird56.


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2022)

The Baleen Queen #2


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2022)

Crude graffiti on reservoir outflow... (5DMII + EF 40mm f/2.8 STM)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

File this under miscellaneous landscapes. An alpine meadow at 11,000 ft / 3350 m is an odd place to find a British telephone box. Took this while snowmobiling near Alta, CO.

"_Out of Place_"



EOS R3, RF 14-35mm f/4L IS USM @ 14mm, 1/320 s, f/11, ISO 100


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> ... An alpine meadow at 11,000 ft / 3350 m is an odd place to find a British telephone box. ...


Great finding, @neuroanatomist


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2022)

+1


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2022)

Lovely reflection. Very nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2022)

Foot bridge


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2022)




----------



## becceric (May 18, 2022)

dpc said:


> View attachment 203622


I get a kick out of this image.
Somehow I doubt your subjects signed release forms...


----------



## becceric (Jun 17, 2022)

A tree branch jutting out of (into?) a local river.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2022)

Cool shot, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Jun 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Cool shot, becceric.


Thanks, Click! I’ve been photographing mallards and mergansers in the area, and was glad to stumble across this tiny section.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2022)

becceric said:


> A tree branch jutting out of (into?) a local river.
> View attachment 204236


I really like this. It has just the right amount of 'blur' in the water, an effect that is often taken to extremes in my view. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2022)

Vancouver Island beach last August


----------



## becceric (Jun 21, 2022)

dpc said:


> I really like this. It has just the right amount of 'blur' in the water, an effect that is often taken to extremes in my view. Well done.


Thanks, dpc! I took about 40 shots, varying exposure and time of exposure. It was tough choosing a middle ground.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2022)

Riverside farmland (not talking about the stream in the centre)


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2022)

Piano by the seaside (Vancouver Island)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice picture, Ramage.


----------



## becceric (Jun 29, 2022)

dpc said:


> Piano by the seaside (Vancouver Island)
> View attachment 204415


I like the juxtaposition of so many disparate elements, right down to the crab (tick?) sign and the dog.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2022)

Fence


----------



## shire_guy (Jun 30, 2022)

Vineyard road in Winter


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2022)

Boardwalk at Elk Island National Park near Edmonton AB (R + RF 35mm)


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2022)

Astotin Lake, Alberta (R + RF 35mm macro)


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## AndyFranklin (Jul 20, 2022)

McClay Gardens State Park, Tallahassee FL


----------



## EricN (Jul 20, 2022)

AndyFranklin said:


> McClay Gardens State Park, Tallahassee FL
> 
> View attachment 204749
> View attachment 204750
> View attachment 204751


So nice!


----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2022)

Toxicity (blue-green algae bloom)


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2022)

Cool shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2022)

Random shots of nothing much in particular. I liked the textures and colours.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2022)

Ducks hanging out


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2022)

Barley (taken with old Fujifilm FinePix X100)


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2022)

Changing seasons (R7)


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2022)

Highland Games in Canmore Alberta CA - The skies certainly uninspiring but I decided not to replace it. There was a lot of smoke in the air from forest fires in British Columbia an Jasper.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2022)

Fall colours


----------



## becceric (Sep 18, 2022)

We've got a waterfall whose trail is open only two weekends a year. This is not that waterfall. It is however a stream about a mile away.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2022)

Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Sep 19, 2022)

Click said:


> Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2022)

Life finds a way...


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2022)

Bole of old tree...


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 30, 2022)

dpc said:


> Bole of old tree...


So often I forget to look at the details to make a good subject from them. 
Thanks for the inspiration, dpc.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2022)

I totally agree with Maximilian. Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2022)

Flying high... Clover Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2022)

Arbour on the grounds of the Lieutenant Governor's residence, Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2022)

Harbour, Victoria BC - The ship in the distance is the Cable Innovator, a British flagged vessel, tasked with laying fibre optic cable.


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2022)

Mountain lake


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2022)

dpc said:


> Mountain lake



Nice! Beautiful landscape.


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2022)

Park bench


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2022)

Island in the Salish Sea between Vanvouver Island and the mainland of British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2022)

Mixed grove of aspens and box elders...


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2022)

Beach near Clover Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2022)

Vignette of indigenous totem poles and a cedar house in front of the Royal British Columbia Museum in Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2022)

Whale flukes, off west coast of Vancouver Island, with a low lying layer of smoke from forest fires on the horizon...


----------



## SteveC (Dec 15, 2022)

dpc said:


> Vignette of indigenous totem poles and a cedar house in front of the Royal British Columbia Museum in Victoria BC
> View attachment 206763


Aaah, I thought that looked familiar! Good Shot!


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2022)

dpc said:


> Whale flukes, off west coast of Vancouver Island, with a low lying layer of smoke from forest fires on the horizon...




Very interesting shot with that smoke. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2022)

Stand of gary oak on hilltop


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2022)

Bole of arbutus tree...


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2022)

dpc said:


> Bole of arbutus tree...




I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2022)

The head is upside down, it's the Australian version of the Totem pole.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 17, 2022)

dpc said:


> Bole of arbutus tree...


I really like such kind of patterns. Really good eye @dpc


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2022)

Alberta badlands...


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

dpc said:


> Alberta badlands...



Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice series, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series, Del Paso.


Thanks, "The Flash" !


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Thanks, "The Flash" !


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Thanks, "The Flash" !


Even faster than light...


----------



## dpc (Dec 28, 2022)

Split rail fence, tree, steps... Somewhere on the grounds of the lieutenant-governor's residence, Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Saturday at 1:32 PM)

Gary oak...


----------



## dpc (Monday at 5:46 PM)

The Three Sisters, a mountain formation near Canmore, Alberta...


----------



## Click (Monday at 6:12 PM)

dpc said:


> The Three Sisters, a mountain formation near Canmore, Alberta...



Beautiful scenery.


----------

